# How to change Kontakt 6 default Master Volume setting??



## pderbidge (May 21, 2022)

Every time I open up Kontakt 6 the Master volume in the master editor (not the default volume for new instrument) defaults to +8 instead of 0db as mentioned in the manual. I assumed I could just fix this in the settings, but I can't see any setting to set the default value for the Master volume, so I have to manually turn it down to 0db each time I load Kontakt. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## EvilDragon (May 22, 2022)

You Ctrl+click to reset it, then while making sure you don't have any instruments loaded, save as default multi.


----------



## pderbidge (May 23, 2022)

EvilDragon said:


> You Ctrl+click to reset it, then while making sure you don't have any instruments loaded, save as default multi.


Thank You! You always come through for everyone. I wondered if the Multi had something to do with it. Thanks again.


----------

